# Heater Fan does not work



## pvdean (Jan 3, 2005)

Fuses okay, I am going to take out the inside filter and clean it. I believe a resister is located on the heater that if I had not changed the filter could have overheated and burned out. Any thoughts?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, resistor failure is a common problem on most cars... usually doesn't happen until the car is a few years old (if it happens at all), but check the resistor pack on your car. Could be you've beaten the odds.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

The blower motor on my 00 was replace with about 55k miles on it.


----------



## kiwinissantech (Jan 11, 2005)

pvdean said:


> Fuses okay, I am going to take out the inside filter and clean it. I believe a resister is located on the heater that if I had not changed the filter could have overheated and burned out. Any thoughts?


does the fan only go on hi speed?, if so then its the resistor , two screws on an oval shaped plate under the heater box, below glove box, with a plug of about 4 wires.


----------

